# swollen kid eyes



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

One of my goat kids has... not really swollen, but puffy, watery eyes. Irritation, allergies, pink eye? I'm not sure. What do y'all think?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

It's hard to tell from the picture. Could be pink eye. Does the white of the eye look bloodshot?

Could be irritation from dusty hay or something, but if it's both eyes, I'd say some kind of infection.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll double check in the morning but I don't think they were blood shot. It started last week when my allergies started up, everything is in bloom.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I'll double check in the morning but I don't think they were blood shot. It started last week when my allergies started up, everything is in bloom.


Maybe it could be allergies, but I have never had a goat that got hay fever. I'd guess something like pink eye first. And you need to rule that out as quick as you can, because it is contagious.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We've had several dust storms recently so there's a bunch of crap in the air. I picked up some terramycin for her and I'll keep an eye on the rest.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Mix up some Boric Acid solution, wash it out a couple of times a day, call me on Monday.

*Rancher*


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Don't know much about goats


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

No redness. Lots of dust and hay bits clumped along the edges. Gave them a good wash with warm water and a bit of terramycin. I'm pretty sure now it's irritants which is good since I'm already dealing with one sick doe, who really, really likes peanut butter.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Mix up some Boric Acid solution, wash it out a couple of times a day, call me on Monday.
> 
> *Rancher*


Bright and early.


----------

